# Weed ID, pls!



## zjfriedman




----------



## tgreen

Looks like a sedge in bloom. When you feel the stem of the plant, is it triangular?


----------



## Symbiont01

Looks like kyllinga


----------



## ScottW

Looks like possibly nutsedge to me. I have little areas of yellow nutsedge along my driveway. Image crabgrass killer (AIs are sulfentrazone and quiclorac) does a number on nutsedge, browns it right up within 2-3 days. Pretty sure that sulfentrazone is the key AI here, as not all "crabgrass killers" containing quinclorac are labeled to kill nutsedge.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

definitely a type of kyllinga.


----------



## Movingshrub

Annual sedge or kyllinga. I don't have cool season sedge control options memorized. Sedgehammer/prosedge? Dismiss?


----------

